# Downtown Abbey Hat Pattern



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

http://stitchandunwind.com/5-downton-abbey-inspired-knitting-patterns/


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yummy!


----------



## Nigglynellie (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, I have been looking for a knitted hat pattern that was a little smarter that the bobble sort. Now you have given me the perfect one!


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

I love it - so elegant. I love the clothes that they wear in Downton. Another pattern to add to my list of "to do" patterns


----------



## Motherof2 (Jan 13, 2013)

I just became a huge fan of that show! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Motherof2 (Jan 13, 2013)

I just became a huge fan of that show! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I have never seen this show but heard it's an excellent entertainment value. I'll have to see if I can find the first season through the local library. I did manage to get the series, "Lake Rise to Candleford" and should be watching that shortly. Lovely day to alfo you way over in the UK.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Love this hat, can't wait to make one, thanks for the link


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This hat would make a great donation project, too. I love grey/gray but it's so grey out these days that I think two shades of purple and lavendar would be nice, too. Or brown tweed and a brown wool yarn. Or, make the turned up part in a soft cashmere, double-stranded yarn. How about a Donegal tweed or variegated yarn with a plain colored yarn? I love mixing colors and textures together.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Love it! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

I could not get the pattern to come up. It kept saying I had the wrong link. Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

It's a freebie on Ravelry - when you log on just type Downton hat and you will see it.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks. I had tried that last night and got a different Downton hat. After several minutes of frustration thinking "this time it will work" I clicked on the photo found on the website and the pattern came up.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I got the link to Downtown Abbey site but the link for the hat pattern would not come up. Saw the photo of the hat.


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

Byrdgal said:


> I got the link to Downtown Abbey site but the link for the hat pattern would not come up. Saw the photo of the hat.


Go on to Ravelry. Go to search and type Downton hats. It's a freebie on there. You can then download it. If you still have problems, then please do not hesitate to pm me.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

http://stitchandunwind.com/5-downton-abbey-inspired-knitting-patterns/


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> Byrdgal said:
> 
> 
> > I got the link to Downtown Abbey site but the link for the hat pattern would not come up. Saw the photo of the hat.
> ...


Wow! Got the pattern today!!!! Don't know what a "difference a day makes" with this computer!!! Did the same thing as yesterday but----got it!!! Thanks!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Byrdgal said:


> Mrs. G said:
> 
> 
> > Byrdgal said:
> ...


 Same here! Didn't work yesterday. Worked today! :thumbup:


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I feel out of sorts to not understand the directions:

Row 1 (RS) (K2, P2) repeat to last 0 (2, 0, 2, 0, 2) stitches, K0 (2, 0, 2, 0, 2) 
Row 2 (WS) P0 (2, 0, 2, 0, 2), (K2 P2) to end 

What is the K0 and 0?

I love the show! Amazing ...


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok ... found the answer from designer. I hope it's ok to post it here:

"... The P0 and K0 indicate that for the corresponding size at that point you purl zero stitches or knit zero stitches. It might seem pointless saying so, but it can be more confusing if an instruction isnt given for each size.

So, for example, you cast on 24sts for the smallest size all the way up to 34sts for the largest, and you work Row 1 (K2, P2) repeat to last 0 (2, 0, 2, 0, 2) stitches, K0 (2, 0, 2, 0, 2), This translates to  
24sts K2P2 to end 
26sts K2P2 to last 2 sts 
28sts K2P2 to end 
30sts K2P2 to last 2 sts 
32sts K2P2 to end 
34sts K2P2 to last 2 sts
..."


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The numbers inside the parenthesis refer to what your particular size is. For instance, if you are the smallest size, then the instructions would read before the parenthesis, as such: Row 1 (k2,p2), with no rep and no further knit st required. The next size up, is different. It would be Row 1 (k2,p2) to last 2 stitches, k2.

Next size: Row 1 (k2,p2). \\Andso forth, depending on where the numbers fall in your size.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have just gotten the top section done on this pattern. Not quite the same, but close enough. Trying to figure out what to use for the over sized brim. The top is in a Paton's Classic Wool Brown tweed. Maybe a black alpaca for something very soft. I think it will be an interesting, fun and warm hat when finished.


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

A dark beige would look lovely. I've just brought the wool to make mine - I've brought two shades of beige - one light one a little darker.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It has nice texture and lends itself to mixing colors.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

so pretty and elegant


----------



## LillianK77 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

